

Show HN: Peach, a file download cache for vagrant + https files - shuoli84
https://github.com/shuoli84/peach

======
placeybordeaux
Why not just route HTTP and HTTPS through vagrant with
[https://github.com/tmatilai/vagrant-
proxyconf](https://github.com/tmatilai/vagrant-proxyconf) and use squid to do
caching?

~~~
shuoli84
I am using vagrant-proxyconf, but what it can do on https is very limited.
[http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/HTTPS](http://wiki.squid-
cache.org/Features/HTTPS). That's exactly why I build this.

~~~
placeybordeaux
Ah right you would have to MITM the SSL connections.

------
shuoli84
Now the vagrant client can be setup with a one line plugin install.

~~~
shuoli84
vagrant plugin install vagrant-peach ;)

